# 811 - P4.22 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Software version P422 for the DP 811

Updated Inactivity Standby Screen Text
Fix for Favorites losing check-marks with timeout
Improved satellite tuner performance to reduce chance of signal loss
Corrected Closed Captioning service screen navigation issue


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I have had this for a few days, and all I can say is instead of:

"Improved satellite tuner performance to reduce chance of signal loss"

I have seen the reverse. I have lost channels due to signal loss 4 times - they always return within 2 minutes, but still.


----------

